# laparoscopic unroofing splenic cyst



## daniel (Jun 19, 2012)

In researching for a CPT Code for Lap unroofing of splenic cyst, I'm being lead to a unlisted code.

Anytakers on this, what are you using on this service.

Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 5, 2012)

*Unlisted*

We use the unlisted codes.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

